# Want to buy IT-8 target for Kodachrome.  Will pay $150



## PhilBurton (Sep 20, 2020)

If you have one you are willing to sell, please send me a private message.


----------



## ST-EOS (Sep 21, 2020)

I was curious about the target you mentioned. I came across this site that I thought may be useful to you:-

https://www.silverfast.com/buyonline/en.html#targetfilter

Sent from somewhere in Gods County using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 22, 2020)

ST-EOS said:


> I was curious about the target you mentioned. I came across this site that I thought may be useful to you:-
> 
> https://www.silverfast.com/buyonline/en.html#targetfilter
> 
> Sent from somewhere in Gods County using Tapatalk


No Kodachrome target on that site.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 22, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> No Kodachrome target on that site.



What is the Difference between an IT8 Kodak and IT8 Kodachrome? The site lists targets for manufacturer (Agfa, Kodak, & Fuji)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilBurton (Sep 23, 2020)

clee01l said:


> What is the Difference between an IT8 Kodak and IT8 Kodachrome? The site lists targets for manufacturer (Agfa, Kodak, & Fuji)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Kodachrome requires different scan settings from Ektachrome.  Ektachromes and many other slide films used process E6 for development.  Kodachrome was unique in using development process K14.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 23, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Kodachrome requires different scan settings from Ektachrome. Ektachromes and many other slide films used process E6 for development. Kodachrome was unique in using development process K14.



I know the difference between Kodachrome and Ektachrome. Both are slide films. The site only lists two types for several manufacturers. Transparency (slide) and reflective ( for scanning paper images) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 30, 2020)

Well here's a source: IT8 kodachrome target but not in your price range at €600. 

You might also ask on the Luminous Landscape.

-louie


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 1, 2020)

LouieSherwin said:


> Well here's a source: IT8 kodachrome target but not in your price range at €600.
> 
> You might also ask on the Luminous Landscape.
> 
> -louie


Louie,

That overpriced website now charges  € 699, for a target that used to cost well under $100.  I refuse to pay their price.  That's why I'm seeking to buy a Kodachrome target from someone who no longer needs it.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is a bit on Luminous-Landscape Forums:  iT8 calibration target for Kodachrome slides. 

Are you using a dedicated scanner or are you doing camera scans? If the former then the the generic profile might be good enough. I just checked and VueScan has a generic Kodachrome profile. If you are doing camera scans then maybe someone already has camera profile built that would be willing to share.

-louie


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 2, 2020)

LouieSherwin said:


> Here is a bit on Luminous-Landscape Forums:  iT8 calibration target for Kodachrome slides.
> 
> Are you using a dedicated scanner or are you doing camera scans? If the former then the the generic profile might be good enough. I just checked and VueScan has a generic Kodachrome profile. If you are doing camera scans then maybe someone already has camera profile built that would be willing to share.
> 
> -louie


Louie,
thanks for your interest.  (Do you have a Kodachrome scanner target????)

I will be using a Nikon Coolscan 5000.  From various posts (on other forums) people have said in effect while both Vuescan and Silverfast have Kodachrome modes, best results are achieved with a scanner target slide for calibration.   My fallback, which I hope I don't need to do, is to locate someone using the same model Coolscan with the scanner software I end up with.  I expect to decide on scanner software in the next few weeks.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 2, 2020)

Well keep us posted on your progress. I too have a bunch of  Kodachrome slides from our wedding that I would like to scan...sometime. So let me know if you eventually track down a IT8 chart. I might be interested buying it from you when you are done.

-louie


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 2, 2020)

LouieSherwin said:


> Well keep us posted on your progress. I too have a bunch of  Kodachrome slides from our wedding that I would like to scan...sometime. So let me know if you eventually track down a IT8 chart. I might be interested buying it from you when you are done.
> 
> -louie


Louie,

As a rough guess I have about 20 thousand (before culling) Kodachrome slides to scan, so I might need this target for some time.  However, I would be willing to lend you this target.  I live in Palo Alto, in northern CA.   

I shot Kodachrome almost exclusively from 1970 to 2008, when I "broke down" and got my Nikon D3 DSLR. And I'm glad that I did, because my older Ektachromes  have started to fade.  And a roll of Agfachrome that I shot in 1966 has faded completely, no image left at all.

By 2008 everyone expected Kodachrome's imminent demise, since the only lab still processing Kodachrome was Dwayne's, in a tornado zone in Kansas.  

https://www.koamnewsnow.com/dwayne-...hted-in-netflix-movie-kodachrome-passes-away/


----------

